# Turkey / Greece / Italy



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well tonight we (Kath & I) have decided that we would like to go on a long tour to Turkey. (Holiday of a lifetime) Via Italy, possibly Sicily as we would be near, then catch a camp on board ferry to Greece.
We have driven to Turkey many years ago and we went via Yugo and we tented all of the way. It was fantastic  We don't tend to plan too much, we just get on and do it :lol: 
I am an ex International Trucker, therefore, I am quite used to taking things as they come  
Any advice from experienced travellers would be welcome, and if anybody would like to join us, they would be very welcome, but it would be a condition that we would not be in each others pockets. Maybe some time alone and meet up further down the road.  Nothing cast in stone, but be there for each other. 8) 
On the other hand, we are quite happy to do it on our own  
I think the reason we are seriously considering this, is because we have motorhomed for about 10 years, and much wilding. I have International trucked for more years and we are bored and want something different.
After this, we might well sell our M/H, strangely enough, we might then buy a caravan and use Municipal sites in France  
Don't know yet, but that is a serious possibility 
Anyway advice or anybody interested :?:

Oh sorry, we are thinking of mid/late April this year!


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*turkey ect*

Hi Graham, wife and I want to drive there too but as we have other plans in place for April- June !!
So now we are hoping to go end of August - middle of October, 
Intend to drive there as been on lots of ferries but would rather see the countries that we are going to drive through where we can stop at anytime for a day or two if we please !! Both retired and have a small yorkie who has travelled everywhere with us for the last seven years !
Have driven all over Europe for last 10 years, have worked/driven in Europe and the Middle East Also drove coaches back and forward to France, Spain and Germany so not worried about the distance 2500+ miles from home !! just a wee small jaunt lol !!
Anyone who fancies a trip then who would like company let met know the more the merrier.
And if we go on our own then so be it !!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Shame the dates don't coincide.  
Have a great time metblue, I am sure you will


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Never been to Turkey as we came the scenic route to Greece via Albania, but we did get the ferry from Greece to Italy the one you sleep in your van. then the same when we went into Sicily.

As far as the ferries are concerned we didn't book in advance, just turned up at the ferry office at the port, paid and was on the next ferry to leave, both Greece to Italy and Italy to Sicily and back when we had enough of Sicily a few weeks later, as easy as hoping on a bus, and this was in the busy holiday season.

Hope that helps as we are not travelers that plan things and just go with the flow.

ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Duplicated post, see below


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Ray, you sound like us, we don't plan much, we just go, and do it. More fun that way!
Incidentally, I have crossed to Messina, form Reggio with a truck.
Oh, when we last went to Turkey, we drove down the coast of old Yugo and returned through the middle.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Graham,

We had a great trip to Turkey Feb - May 2012, its all >here<. 
We did it alone as touring with others isn't our thing. The only thing we booked was the outbound Ancona - Greece ferry, the rest was on the hoof.
Judy was a bit apprehensive at first, probably after watching Midnight Express too many times :lol: but all fears we're unfounded as its probably one of the safest and friendliest countries we've visited. We also found it one of the easiest countries to wildcamp in, as the country hasn't been over run with motorhomes yet as much as mainland Europe or Morocco has.

I'll help with any specific info you need if I can. 
Others who have toured there recently are Helen (hmh) and Barry (Standup) and of course Don Madge was a mine of info for us before our trip so I'm sure they will be along to help too.

We were planning a spring trip to Turkey again for this year but other issues have scuppered that, so hoping to get an autumn trip to Greece in instead if all goes well.

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Pete, I earlier was telling Kath they you had considerable experience over there. I have read your exploits, but I need to re read.
I know what you mean about Midnight Express as that film delayed our first back packing tour of Turkey  It took me ages to talk Kath into going, after watching the film  :lol: 
Yes, know about Don, but not the other guys. We also are loners, and are quire happy that way, we just thought if someone else fancied it, maybe safety in numbers, but not tied together :lol: 
It was a spur of the moment decision tonight, but a serious one. WE are just bored with just going to western Europe.
Thanks form your input 8)


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Grath, by careful, I had the same plan and headed off in mid-dec. We have now abandoned it and will save Greece and Turkey for next year.

We have been entranced by Italy and have been touring Puglia wild camping for the last 3 weeks. Carry on like this and it will be a while before we get to Sicily and will probably stay there till the weather warms and then travel up the other side.

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Hi Grath, by careful, I had the same plan and headed off in mid-dec. We have now abandoned it and will save Greece and Turkey for next year.
> 
> We have been entranced by Italy and have been touring Puglia wild camping for the last 3 weeks. Carry on like this and it will be a while before we get to Sicily and will probably stay there till the weather warms and then travel up the other side.
> 
> Dick


Thanks Dick, I have been to Puglia, love the houses.
Take your time and enjoy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dick, you have got me possibly rethinking about maybe doing more Italy.
How are you doing getting water, or more importantly cassette emptying?


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Turkey Greece Italy*

Look on magbaz website for lots of trips and overnighting spots, Don Madge's, ours, Peejay's, Magbaz' own . . . we found Turkey one of the easiest places to stop in, there are captured springs everywhere for water, the people are friendly without being pushy.

Helen and David Homewood


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Italy was very easy to get water and dump the crap at the various Sostas up and down the country, some had free leccy!.

ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks hmh, we found it easy when we were tenting, we slept in the car a few times, never any problem, but that was over 24 years ago.
We went via Istanbul, to the Black sea, down to Antalya and back along the south and west coast to Gallipoli.
Memories


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Grath said:


> Dick, you have got me possibly rethinking about maybe doing more Italy.
> How are you doing getting water, or more importantly cassette emptying?


Most sostas offer a "camper service" for 2/3 euros or even free and we haven't found many with water turned off. Most of the time though I pop on the toll road (a few miles for a few pence) having identified a service station with a borne and most have them. I look it up with Campercontacts app.

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Dick and Ray. I asked as sometimes we would be proper wilding and not using Sosta,s
It sounds good to me, and then also we have ACSI.
Thanks again
Thanks for Campercontacts 8)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Now, you Guys have got us thinking of maybe not going as far and spending much of the time in southern Italy and Sicily. It is a long time since we have been to Italy and Kath has never been to the far south.
As we like proper wilding and using Aire's (Sosta,s), what is the up to date information about security and crime. Do you feel comfortable and relaxed?
Obviously, if it doesn't feel right, don't stop there, but do you feel your van is safe while you are sight seeing (I don't mean at large popular tourist attractions)
What about costs, is it expensive, I don't mean eating out in expensive places, but buying provisions and snacks etc.
This is still a fluid situation, and as I have previously said, we have previously tent camped in Greece and Turkey,possibly prior to tourist booms, therefore we don't have to do it again, but it did look attractive. 
It comes down to time, we could do say 10 weeks if only Italy, but if we went further we would do about 16 weeks which could be a bit of a rush to see the places properly!
So, back to Italy looks maybe more sensible!


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hi Grath - we're leaving about 17th April and making our way down thru Italy intending to cross over to Sicily sometime during the 1st week of May then perhaps spending 4/5 weeks there at the end we'll go across to the Gargano peninsular (north of Bari) which is really beautiful to have a weeks holiday. We also went to Greece/Turkey last year and had one the best trips ever. Perhaps we'll see you round Sicily if not before. Just a little info on Sicily, Mrs Worky informs (tells) me there's a huge flower festival on the weekend of the 16th May at a town called Noto and that we should (Will) go there.

Clyde


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Clyde, we very well might meet up as your dates look similar to what we are thinking. When I was trucking, I spent the night in the service area below Mt Etna and I went across the island to Gela.
I returned to Messina, by following the south coast all the way round :lol: 
Another question.
I don't usually use toll roads, but I remember from my trucking days, that it seemed to take for ever on Italian SS roads.
Are Italian tolls expensive like France, or are they more like Spanish prices?
I have to ask as prices could have seriously changed since I was last there.


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hello again Grath - re the cost of Italian tolls, last year I think they were about 1/2 to 2/3rds the costs of French ones. Given the state of some of the roads it was well worth the cost, especially in the south where some main roads were really dreadful. Just remembered,did one stretch of 200 miles and I think the cost was something like 20/21 euros.

Clyde


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Clyde, I thought as much and I can live with that.
Have you seen this

https://www.tolltickets.com/country/italy/telepass.aspx?lang=en-GB&mnu=c

https://www.tolltickets.com/default.aspx?lang=en-GB&mnu=c

If I read it correct, you can't pay by cash on Sicilly


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Grath said:


> Thanks Clyde, I thought as much and I can live with that.
> Have you seen this
> 
> https://www.tolltickets.com/country/italy/telepass.aspx?lang=en-GB&mnu=c
> ...


As I read it Grath I think it means the opposite see this

http://www.sicilianexperience.com/informations.php?codice=sicily&lingua=en

cheers

Clyde


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A little confusing between the different links. Maybe the link I posted mean that in Sicily, you can pay by cash, Via card and the Telepass thing, but not by credit card.
The way I first read it, was that only Via or Telepass would be accepted.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Just a warning given to me by a campsite owner in Sicily two years ago. Be careful what banks and ATMs you use your cash card in when on the island. He told me some of the local banks are owned by crime families and are not above skimming your cards. His advice was to use only the international banks, German, Swiss or similar.

I have no idea whether what he says is true because I just took his advice.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Annsman, I don't doubt it, as when I was trucking they were involved in what seemed like everything. I used to deliver to a Company that was Sicilian owned, and believe me, the owners looked just like fictional film characters. But, they were OK to me


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Grath said:


> Now, you Guys have got us thinking of maybe not going as far and spending much of the time in southern Italy and Sicily. It is a long time since we have been to Italy and Kath has never been to the far south.
> As we like proper wilding and using Aire's (Sosta,s), what is the up to date information about security and crime. Do you feel comfortable and relaxed?
> Obviously, if it doesn't feel right, don't stop there, but do you feel your van is safe while you are sight seeing (I don't mean at large popular tourist attractions)
> What about costs, is it expensive, I don't mean eating out in expensive places, but buying provisions and snacks etc.
> ...


As you imply Grath Italy north and south are two different countries. I think the north you could equate with France security wise although cheaper. I never felt uneasy wilding even in the cities. If you like I will put together some really good places (including one really special place up a hill with a view of central Florence that was outside a monastery and a very short bus ride to the centre, we stayed there 4 nights in total quiet apart from the bells).

I was prepared for crime when I got to Rome and looked up an ASCI site that offered transfers to a station. After visiting though and seen some of the free overnight parking just outside the old walls shown on CC infos. When we go back up I'll even wild in Rome.

It's a different story south of Rome. If you imagine entering a different country it will help. First thing you will notice is the rubbish and the driving. On the positive side they generally drive slower, possibly because of the state of the roads and have lower speed limits. Apart from that it is a free for all. Regardless of signage the first to a junction would appear to have right of way. Don't wait for a gap in the traffic when going into a main road edge out and stop the traffic otherwise those behind you will wear out their horns. Oh and if you want to look local have a phone to your ear at all times.

The people are really happy go lucky and extremely friendly, although you have to approach THEM. Petty crime, pick pockets, car crime etc is a big problem in the BIG cities Bari, Brindisi, Taranto, Bitonto, Naples etc. but by contrast the smaller ones and towns have a naivety about them that immediately reassures you. For instance I called into a private sosta to dump in Alberobella today. It was deserted and I couldn't find anyone to pay. There were a couple of open sided sheds at the entrance. In one was a TV and the other a laptop for the use of patrons, admittedly they were old, but I was there for more than half an hour and didn't see a soul. This was 100yds from the centre of quite a large town and it was also used as a carpark.

Don't worry if your cash card doesn't work in an ATM. It will work in the 4th or 5th even of the same bank. As far as Sicily is concerned the tolls may not take cash but I have been advised by people here to have plenty of cash as many businesses will only take cash.

Cost wise I have been surprised. I spent last winter in Portugal and the previous one in Spain and would say price wise Italy was on a par with Spain. Diesel however is expensive and the price varies considerably. I called into a motorway services last week to dump at the bourne (free). It was on the "truck" side, I also wanted some LPG. That was on the car side. I backed out on to the slip road flashers going only to find diesel 13cents a litre more expensive on the car side. Prices start at about 1:58 and can go as high as 1:83. BEWARE of cheap diesel. I called at a small garage the other day advertising 1:58, now I know my van pretty well, I've had it more than 4 years, I known the tank holds 100 lts max and how many litres are left when the light comes on. The light had just flickered as I pulled onto the fore court. Imagine my surprise when I managed to fit nearly 102 litres in :roll: :roll: I now stick to the big chains.

As I said I will compile some of my best wilding spots and PM you with them. If you haven't heard within a couple of weeks remind me. 

Dick

editted to add that what has saved us a LOT of money is the fact that ALL govt. run museums and monuments (and that seems to be most of them) will grant free entry to EU citizens over 65 who can prove it with a passport. At 8-13 euros a pop it soon adds up.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Dick, your post is most helpful and informative. I really look forward to your pm 8) 
I trucked to the north, Milan, Piacenza, Bresia, many times, but only once to just south of Rome, and once only to the Tranto area and Sicily.
I am not at all concerned about the driving, I can give as much as I get, I do tend to adapt to any countries style.  
My only real concern is my vans security, mainly when we are not inside, but obviously a little when we are occupying.
It has taken me ages to get Kath to go, so we are now on a roll
 
Thanks! 8)
edit
It certainly does sound like you have seen a lot and are having a great time 8)

edit 2

Thanks also for the campercontact app


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

We are also heading for Turkey end Aug early Sept via Ancona to Greece ferry.
Like everyone else we prefer lone travelling but also enjoy the odd meet up if it coincides with where we are.
Hopefully we will have internet contact with a tablet by then so who knows who we may see.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

BLATANT RAMP WARNING 

Can I recommend one of my books?

'Just One Cornetto: London to Sicily in a Small Motorhome'

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Just-One-Co...=1382617632&sr=8-2&keywords=just+one+cornetto

Just One Cornetto is the delightful story of Keith and his wife Gail's six-month, 11,000-kilometre winter journey round Italy including Sicily and his love for cream or chocolate filled cornetti.

Unsigned mountain roads, litter-filled city back streets, beautiful vistas, Greek temples, magical resorts, historical centres, generous locals met along the way all provide an engaging mix and invaluable insight into an out-of-season Italy. Who can resist encounters with Tony Blair's friend; a ninety-year old boar hunter; or a local trying to get planning permission and being offered 'help' by a well-known organisation that will make planners' hands shake? The in-depth descriptions, touches of history and the variety of people they meet add colour and bring to life the many places they visit. With a passion for getting off the beaten track and venturing into notorious areas they are able to contrast the idylls with the lesser known.

From the author of 'How Katie Pulled Boris' this book retains Keith's easy-going style and you will feel you have joined them on their travels in their small motorhome. The book's warmth and humour make it an ideal introduction to anyone wanting to visit Italy and particularly Sicily but equally enjoyable for Italophiles and armchair adventurers.

Keith


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

As far as security wild camping is concerned it was never a problem anywhere except once and we have done 18 countries so far. 

From April up to the beginning of Dec last year we stayed a total of 4 weeks on camp sites ad-hoc when we wanted a bit of a change, and the only trouble we had was in an aire in the South of France where we stayed over night and some scroat screw drive-red the locks but didn't get in.

As far as tolls are concerned on near enough 18k miles we haven't used any toll roads in the 18 countries, all without any problems and our tag axle rig with the scooter rack on the back is not far off 9 meters.

A couple of incidents along the way that were down to me, but nothing I couldn't nail back on  , which was nothing to do with non toll roads, :roll: 

ray


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Graham,

I've just found your post better late than never.

We are in Turkey (Fethiye) until the 28th April and will be back again in October 2014 so if you are in the area we can meet up.

Exchange rate is brilliant at present got 3.68 Turkish lira for the pound sterling today that's almost a lira up on this time last year. The locals are suffering but it's great for us. We eat out 3/4 times a week as it's cheaper than cooking a meal. Diesel is TL4.6 per litre and petrol TL5 per litre. LPG is about TL3.6 per litre.

Don't try and do too much, it's very tempting and we were guilty of it a couple of times.

The E visa for Turkey comes into effect from mid April so you will have to get one before you leave.

Not missed the van at all. Weather so far this winter has been very good, very little rain and temperatures in the mid teens at present.

If I can be of help please e mail me most of the trips I've done yo Turkey are on Magbaz,

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Don, nice to hear from you and very pleased you are OK and still enjoying Turkey 8) 
As you know, we did tour Turkey, 24 years ago with a tent, but things will most certainly have changed and you are again, most certainly the expert on Turkey as you go there every year 8)  
To be honest Don, we would love to come and for a long time, the problem is, we have no one to really look after the house. And I do worry a bout it when we are away   I sincerely thank you for you invitation to meet, and if we are ever there when you are, we would most certainly love to. A BIG THANK YOU 8) 
We did spend a couple of weeks at the campsite at the lagoon Olou Deniz (sorry spelling)w e waded across the lagoon to the sea :lol: 
great times, and the Dalaman Delta 8) 
Anyway, we have to decide and for how long, but again Thanks Don and best wishes 8) 
By the way, are you missing your van?
regards Graham


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Grath

Maybe we need a thread where people who are happy to stay in and look after houses could post

We have family that stay, university grandkids   

Our cleaner keeps an eye on things

But perhaps many members would welcome the opportunity to stay and explore a new region from the comfort of a home

Aldra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Glandwr, we're in Spain at the moment but are thinking of looking at Italy from around mid-April. We're very slow movers so we'd be looking at northern Italy only.

I'd be very interested in your information offered to Grath, if you wouldn't mind PM-ing me too?

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> Grath
> 
> Maybe we need a thread where people who are happy to stay in and look after houses could post
> 
> ...


Sandra, it's not so much the house, or security, it's the bloody garden  :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well free house sitting

Tend the garden

A fair exchange

Our garden is fine, automatic watering of pots, artificial lawn etc

It's the pots indoors 8O 8O 

A veritable hanging garden :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Annierosy (Aug 1, 2014)

*Turkey trotting,*

Hi all, we would very much like to travel to turkey next April, hoping to travel from Spain round top Italy and round through that way thus avoiding most ferries, don't know if we will be better off doing that, we have small camper, quite economical, returning 30 mpg, as we winter in Spain and Maroc, this seems best idea for us, any advice and offers to come with us are welcome, thanks in advance  anne and Roy.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Turkey*

We are also hoping to travel to Turkeyin January February next year and also want to go around Croatia and Albania rather than ferry from Italy..................any info appreciated and keep in touch on this thread with any info you find out.

Think we have decided to get the ferry to the Island in Croatia rather than try the land route through Bosnia................buying insurance at the border seems to be asking for trouble........but happy to hear differently (or different)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you do go the Albania route, take into account the weather across northern Greece can be a bit hit and miss during Jan/Feb, We encountered very cold weather inc snow across Northern Greece from Igoumenitsa in February and it was still relatively cold until we got further south into Turkey on our trip in 2012.

We haven't done it overland yet but there is loads of info on the Magbaz site including an account of ours and many others trips.

A few links that might come in handy...

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/1124/30/

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/71/30/

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/1341/30/

Don Madge did the route via Albania and Macedonia in early 2012, although he is retired from motorhoming now I'm sure he could give you more info if you email him

Pete


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi everyone !

Well we sold our lovely Hymer B 564, 2 days ago, and are looking for another, still under 6.5 m long but this time with a garage for bikes for preference.

In the meantime we might do a trip or two without the van, taking advantage of a package tour to Turkey in November, which we might try and lengthen, and rent somewhere for a few weeks. 
Also came across plenty of amazingly cheap accommodation just S of Barcelona last winter.

Renting en-route or staying in little "pensions" would give us more contact with the locals, it is so easy to do your own thing in a van . . . but I do like to self-cater most of the time.

However, a trip to Germany to buy a van and continue East in early autumn is still on the cards. It is nice to be retired, footloose and fancy-free !

The biggest constraints are, for me, visiting the toddler granddaughters and for David, the garden !

I do think Albania wd b well worth a visit, we only followed the coast-road from Vlore down to Igoumenitsa in Jan 2012, but the little towns we passed sounded worth exploring / staying in, a/c to our French guidebook. 

Don, will PM you re renting in Turkey in the winter.

Cheers !

Helen and David


----------



## Annierosy (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re turkey trotting*

Hi again all, very helpful info on turkey thankyou, would def like to travel first time with someone, but not to get in each other's pockets of course! We also like the idea of house sitting any time we are not travelling , of course, we can provide good character references and as I speak we are looking after a house + very large pyrranean mountain dog! Who is extremely demanding, we love dogs and cats, and are very active, got to be with aforementioned dog! We don't have house, only camper and narrowboat, agreed it would be a great thread to have on here about house and animal sitting! Thanks for info guys, gonna do our best to get to turkey next year, in spring when warming up! Thanks anne and roy nfire: nfire: :flasingsmile:


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Turkey is I think the most campervan friendly country we have yet to visit, and quite a few of us have posted overnight stops, Don Madge, Peejay etc so there should be a map on the forum complete with GPS co-ordinates.

There is also water nearly everywhere, springs gushing out of the hillside are captured and set in a stone basin. The loos at petrol stations are the smartest we have ever encountered anywhere, absolutely state-of-the-art. 

That said, Parking places are mostly rough ground, unpaved. The roads come and go, they are always re-doing them, but it is often not somewhere for fast driving.

There are so many Greek ruins in the West, that you might BE in Greece, and many of the Greek myths are set in what is now Turkey. Also many contemporary Lykian tombs. 
The scenery in the West and South is breathtakingly beautiful, islands and headlands in a sparkling sea, or bathed in mist.

Look on Magbaz website too, under Fellow Travellers, all our accounts are in there, but you soon feel at home.

Helen


----------

